# boba wrap or Moby wrap?



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a wrap, I am 5'1 with a short torso, which would be better the boba or the Moby? Which do you prefer and why?
All I have right now is an infantino carrier which is taking a toll on my neck and shoulders.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Just thought I'd bump your post up for attention. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks but it's ok, I've decided against a wrap at least for the summer months


----------



## HeatherArtLife (Feb 11, 2013)

*Love the Boba Wrap*

Hi there - I see this post is a bit outdated, but wanted to chime in and say that we much prefer the Boba Wrap - softer, stretchier, yummy cuddly goodness that supports all day long.


----------

